# Sightseeing - Beaches at Dunkirk



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We'll be passing Dunkirk on our way to Ghent and wondered if there are any memorials etc to see commemorating the evacuation of Dunkirk?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

One place to start could be:
http://www.ww2cemeteries.co.uk/france012.htm


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks - we'll be visiting the memorial and the beaches


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi there is an aire on the beach at dunkirk with a memorial stone 30 secondswak away. I have atached some pictures for reference

Regards
Phill


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Phil - we'll defintley be going there


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*WW II - Places to see in Northern France*

Dunkirk of course features in any agenda for places , of UK interest, to visit in Northen France together with the beaches at Arromanches.

Popular view is that after the BEF were evacuated at Dunkirk that was it - but not so . The French army , some on horseback, were still in retreat going west from Dunkirk trying to avoid being surrounded by the German Army. Churchill ordered that the 51st Highland Divison be re-embarked to Northern France with instructions to assist the French army in their retreat. So it came about that the 51st Highland Div retreated westward , at the pace of the French cavalry till eventually they were all surrouned at Valery-en -Caux in June 1940 , the RN effort to rescue them frustrated by fog. The captured 51st Highland Div were then marched across France to spend the rest of the war in prison camps in Southern Germany.

There's a memorial on the cliff tops and a little chapel at the cemetery with very poignant stained glass windows confirming the connection with the 51st Div.

When we visited Valery-en Caux a few years ago I took some piccies and sent them to my sister in NZ. Thats funny she said because there's a Highland Reel called St Valerys Reel and its danced by men alone - no women partners.

My wife had 5 uncles in the 51st - 4 off them were captured at St Valery en Caux and spent the rest of the war deep in Southern Germany.

So its worth a visit - a wee bit of WW II history that I've never seen mentioned in any TV/Radio programmes about the Dunkirk and immediate post Dunkirk phase of the war.

Harry


----------

